# A/C being tempermental



## jbarrett (Jun 13, 2018)

I am a new facility manager for a company and I am walking into a relativity new system that has been giving them problems since they finished construction. The other day we lost AC to one zone. I went to the roof to check on the unit and it was blowing off excessive heat compared to the other units. I shut the unit down for the night and went back in the morning. I checked the dampening control box and all 4 zones are coming up with red lights, HoneyWell HZ432, Cool 1 & 2 are green as well as the fan. If I select the purge option all go back to green until I hit confirm then they go back to red. 

I restarted the unit and the air conditioning returned to the zone but all lights are still red. The system on the roof calmed down and is not blowing off excessive heat. I believe this is just a band aid to the issue so what I am trying to do is reach out and see if I can narrow down the issue so that if I have to call someone I can tell them exactly whats wrong. Please let me know if anyone can help I can provide more information if needed.

Side not: Thermostat says no signal above temperature.


----------



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

jbarrett said:


> I am a new facility manager for a company and I am walking into a relativity new system that has been giving them problems since they finished construction. The other day we lost AC to one zone. I went to the roof to check on the unit and it was blowing off excessive heat compared to the other units. I shut the unit down for the night and went back in the morning. I checked the dampening control box and all 4 zones are coming up with red lights, HoneyWell HZ432, Cool 1 & 2 are green as well as the fan. If I select the purge option all go back to green until I hit confirm then they go back to red.
> 
> I restarted the unit and the air conditioning returned to the zone but all lights are still red. The system on the roof calmed down and is not blowing off excessive heat. I believe this is just a band aid to the issue so what I am trying to do is reach out and see if I can narrow down the issue so that if I have to call someone I can tell them exactly whats wrong. Please let me know if anyone can help I can provide more information if needed.
> 
> Side not: Thermostat says no signal above temperature.


Could be a control board problem. I had a similar issue with a RTU unit earlier this summer and it ended up being that. Lemme know if you did find out what the issue was please.


----------



## andrewkennedy (Mar 7, 2019)

jbarrett said:


> I am a new facility manager for a company and I am walking into a relativity new system that has been giving them problems since they finished construction. The other day we lost AC to one zone. I went to the roof to check on the unit and it was blowing off excessive heat compared to the other units. I shut the unit down for the night and went back in the morning. I checked the dampening control box and all 4 zones are coming up with red lights, HoneyWell HZ432, Cool 1 & 2 are green as well as the fan. If I select the purge option all go back to green until I hit confirm then they go back to red.
> 
> I restarted the unit and the air conditioning returned to the zone but all lights are still red. The system on the roof calmed down and is not blowing off excessive heat. I believe this is just a band aid to the issue so what I am trying to do is reach out and see if I can narrow down the issue so that if I have to call someone I can tell them exactly whats wrong. Please let me know if anyone can help I can provide more information if needed.
> 
> Side not: Thermostat says no signal above temperature.



You surely then need to replace or change the thermostat as it will create more problems in future.


----------



## markbrown (Mar 21, 2019)

Yes changing this one is good idea.


----------



## markbrown (Mar 21, 2019)

However you must search for a reliable company before getting a new one.


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

Improper Size and Installation Can be Damaging.

Wrong Duct Size: The size of your ductwork should be relative to the size of your air conditioning unit. If your ducts are the wrong size, they may not be able to handle the airflow or distribute cool air efficiently to all parts of the home. 

Unit Too Small: If your central air conditioner is too small, then it is going to have to work harder to cool your home. Over time, this will increase the wear and tear on your unit and reduce its life. You will also never achieve the desired coolness in your home, even though the system runs often. In addition, breakdowns will be likely.

Unit Too Large: If your system is too large, it won't effectively remove moisture from the air in your home, resulting in an output of moist, clammy air. It will actually have shorter run times than it should and use excessive amounts of electricity, resulting in higher utility bills.


----------



## ismaelyork (Sep 15, 2021)

Just recently, my air conditioner went out of order. I have been looking for a very long time for those who could help me


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site. Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.


----------

